# Using The Uber App Has Some Serious Problems



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

I am continually frustrated by how hard Uber (and Lyft to some extent) makes it to use their app. The huge problem is the "multiple touches" I have to use. Examples:

1) When I get a Lyft ride It takes me 3 awkward touches to turn the Uber app off.
2) They still have that stupid short cut button which to the best of my knowledge I cannot turn off. I constantly have to move it around as it gets in my way. I don't need this. My phone does this already.
3) It literally takes 3 touches to call someone. Lyft's is virtually automatic. Both of them are slow, but it is routing their switchboard.
4) Uber's little window at the top which (usually) shows the points, streak bonus and money for that day is very awkward. Moreover, they just made the streak bonuses more difficult to see so now I often don't pay attention to it. But it get's worse. They now shove a sign in front that says "You will lose consecutive rides. Do you really want to log off? Ah, duh. Also, get rid of the easy to see points that always shows in that window. No one cares. You rides depend on your schedule. If you pay attention to this you are an idiot. The only important things to show are streaks and money made. Also, make sure to show when streaks are available. I think Uber deliberately tries to mislead people.
5) Also, both Uber and lyft make it difficult to turn their apps off when demand gets high. If suddenly an event lets out and I didn't have time to log out on the other app, I literally have not time to turn it off. Suddenly I get another ping and another ping. And these companies whine when your acceptance rate goes down?....
6) Speaking of which, when a tip or other information comes up, a statement comes up on the app that blocks you from seeing what is going on. This happens to be really bad in Lyft. I literally cannot turn the app off and sometimes I receive a ping because the statement blocks the log on/off switch. It literally stays on for 10 seconds. Uber is better here as they show a flag on their app that indicates there is a tip. 

These things make driving that much more dangerous. 

Less touching is better
Greater visibility is better
Simple is better
Faster is better
Accuracy in maps is better

Is this really so hard for multi-billionaire companies? OK, I get it. It's all a video game like a wheel for a hamster...


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Valid points


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

What I hate the most, is when you accept the ping, it starts routing you, instead of giving the address right away while calculating the route.
I don't need that stupid "rerouting" message. I need the damn address.


----------



## Pippyhorse (Feb 14, 2020)

Anybody having trouble with uber driver app constantly losing volumn??


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes.

The only way I have found to remedy thisi is to restart my Iphone.

I have seen several other people mention this as well. It seems to happen more after I accept a Lyft ride with my Uber app open, and then go off-line. When I come back online, the volume only goes in the earpiece and not through the speaker.

Maybe it is a subtle hint from Uber, don’t accept rides from anyone except us!


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Nerka said:


> These things make driving that much more dangerous.
> 
> Less touching is better


How about get your hand out of your pant?


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Pippyhorse said:


> Anybody having trouble with uber driver app constantly losing volumn??


This started about a week ago. I constantly have to restart the app (not the phone). It's driving me nuts. I have an iPhone XR. I uninstalled/reinstalled app. No changes.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes, it’s ridiculous.

it stops playing through the speaker for some reason. I missed a turn last weekend and got my first one star in over a year. I literally had to go 8 miles out of the way to get back. The only remedy I have found is to close out the Uber app and then restart it.

How do we report this to Uber technical support?


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

UberPhool said:


> How about get your hand out of your pant?


Too much fun. :laugh:


----------

